# Making of 'the Horror Scene' EP



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

So put this together with one of the insturmental tracks from our recording, working on the art work now and T designs and booked a studio so we can get some promo shots done

hope you like






www.myspace.com/outofboundsbs3

still waiting for the final mix but we have some rough demos up


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Really good mate, well impressed with that. Was expecting it to be kind a Emo sounding but actually it's pretty metal!! 

Very talented bunch there.


----------

